# Timberking 1220 manual sawmill



## TreeBones

Thanks, great info for all who are thinking about buying a mill.


----------



## woodspark

My mill is also manual and the advantage of that, apart from cost, less that can go wrong!


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Great review!

I have 40 acres of wall to wall oak trees and pecans. This must happen soon!!!


----------



## SASmith

Thanks for the review. I would go with the manual mill also.
Scott


----------



## Brad_Nailor

That thing is awesome! I wish I had the money to buy one, and the trees to slice up!


----------



## cosmicturner

Thanks for the review….I have wanted one a long time….we have so much free wood in my area


----------



## spunwood

That is a beast. Love to see how that things works. Is it basically a bandsaw?


----------



## HalDougherty

Spunwood,

Yes, it's a big 25 hp bandsaw. The side rails that support the saw head are 34" wide and the adjustable throat will open to 29 1/2" for the widest cut. It came with a 2 sections of log deck and I added a third section. Each section is 7 1/2 feet in length so I can saw an 18' log with room to spare. Only one problem… A 35" log (with slabs chainsawed off the sides to get the log to fit) that's 16" long weighs over 3500 lbs. I've got to get that monster through the woods to a place I can get it on a trailer, (which I don't have yet), then move it near my sawmill, load it on the mill, and turn it after I get one side flat. I bought a 3000 lb winch and I'm making a support for it to fit next to the mill and I'll use it to pull the logs up the ramp and onto the deck. It will also be used to turn the log on the deck.


----------



## STL

Thanks for posting such an informative post! I love my TK1220, too. I'm glad they added grease fittings on the rollers, and I like the cutting scale on yours better, too (mine is basically just a magnetic ruler; ie, no kerf allowances). I drilled the shields on my guides to allow greasing, and it has worked well. Glad you're happy with the mill!


----------



## HalDougherty

STL,

Mine came with the same simple ruler, the one in the photo was designed by Matt at Timberking. I didn't know about other cutting scales till I saw the video about setting up, sawing, changing blades, etc. that came with my mill. I gave Matt a call and he sent the scale. It works great and should come with the sawmill.


----------



## Ken90712

What a great tool you have purchased. I'm kinda jealous! Congrats!


----------



## ic3ss

My buddy bought one of those used, had to drive to norther CA to get it. He used it to mill about twenty acres of cedar that he inherited. Dude made a killing having this mill to sell boards instead of just felled trees. Nice mill.


----------



## RobertT

Nice mill please post up pics of your log arch when you get it complete. Moving logs with out a tractor is nearly impossible.


----------

